# Here's Rosie!



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Born 7/6/14 Single birth. She's just too cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Woohoo, Jasmine finally popped!! Congrats on a successful kidding, and a beautiful Doeling...She's gorgeous


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Woohoo, Jasmine finally popped!! Congrats on a successful kidding, and a beautiful Doeling...She's gorgeous


Thanks! Oh and she has brown eyes! I really thought she would have blue eyed kids but I was wrong lol.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Darn! Oh well, she's precious with or without blue eyes  . I love her coloring, very cute.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Darn! Oh well, she's precious with or without blue eyes  . I love her coloring, very cute.


Yes she is precious we love her so much! Her and her pretty brown eyes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

very cute and sweet looking


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## cg2542 (Jul 2, 2014)

So adorable!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------

